# 1st named winter storm



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess what it is?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1511581 said:


> Guess what it is?


I dated a girl named Athena....

I was 17, and she was 18. I worked as a busboy in a "greek restaurant" a couple days a week. So, I begin "dating her" for about 5 minutes, and her dad finds out. From what I remember, the father freaked out that his daughter was dating a "NON GREEK GUY", and he did something really bad with a cucumber and a meat cleaver in the kitchen in front of his daughter.

Needless to say, I lost my job, and never even went back to get my pay. The relationship was immediately terminated, as I really was kind of fond of my ***** and all of it's eccentricities


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

are these named after snow storms too of any type, or just " winter storms" ?
I do not understnd.much O' nuthin in winter storm names


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The national weather service released a statement advising people it was a weather channel thing, and not a weather service thing and they would not be naming snow storms


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now Brutus is on the way to the Midwest.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

grandview;1512254 said:


> Now Brutus is on the way to the Midwest.


Its here tonight...Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

grandview;1512254 said:


> Now Brutus is on the way to the Midwest.


To bad he is not heading for his home state of Ohio. :laughing:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Young Pup;1512315 said:


> To bad he is not heading for his home state of Ohio. :laughing:


Ha I see what you did there.


----------

